# BMW boxer engine plans ?



## Majorstrain (Oct 8, 2009)

With so many Hoglets getting around now days, I thought it would be time to even up the score.

Does anyone know of any BMW R model boxer engine drawings or plans? Air head would be preferable to oil head engines.










Cheers
Phil

Long live the K100 ;D


----------



## kf2qd (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey now - That looks like a pretty good start. A few hours on cad and that should be doable.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 8, 2009)

It dosent look too bad if you omit the gearbox.
You might be better off to get the plans for a volkswagon engine.
Unless you wanted to build the gearbox too, that would be a great scale build.&#9786;
-B-


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 8, 2009)

Krown Kustoms  said:
			
		

> You might be better off to get the plans for a Volkswagen engine.



One day, I'll build one.


----------



## Bernd (Oct 8, 2009)

Krown Kustoms  said:
			
		

> You might be better off to get the plans for a volkswagon engine.
> -B-



Add two more cylinders to this one and you'll have the VW engine. 

I've got one sitting in my gagrage and have rebuild several when I used to drive the aircooled engined VW's. 

I've got to thinking about building a scale VW engine also. It's great to have one to measure. But the big questions is "will I ever get to a-round-to-it?" Probably not. :shrug:

Bernd


----------



## rklopp (Oct 8, 2009)

You could start with the plans for the Upshur Twin, turn them upside down, reshape outline of the crankcase and cylinders, and get a satisfying facsimile.


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, :bow:

The Upshur twin will be a good place to start so that I don't have to worry about getting the basic running gear right.
Definantly some cad time needed but like Bernd's volkswagon, it is a round-to-it job so don't anyone hold their breath. Wouldn't want to loose any members to blue face fever. ;D

I'll try to track down a parted engine through some friends to document as well.

Thanks again
Phil


----------



## gmac (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what I've been doing (vveerrry sslllooowwllyy!!). I thought I'd do a mild "looks like a BMW" version first, based on the Upshur twin, then when my skills improve and I get more tooling do a version of BMW's R1 prototype. 

I've found that older service manuals are a good source for scale cross sectional engineering drawings, allowing a good start at a drawing set for a model.

Good luck with the project Phil.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## raggle (Oct 9, 2009)

Just thinking ... Take a look at the very similar Citroen 2CV engine. Sorry can't find any pics at the moment.

Main difference was the use of one-piece conrods and a 3-piece crankshaft. The full size one was assembled using liquid nitrogen @ -190 deg C to freeze the centre section. Loctite could do the needful on a model. A shorter crankshaft than can be achieved with bolted big ends.

The camshaft was by gears rather than a chain.

Production ran to well over 8 million units in its various forms, so it was a well proven design. Disguising a model as a BMW should be ok.

Ray


----------



## ariz (Oct 9, 2009)

raggle I'm a great fun of the Citroen engines

I owned 2 Citroen cars equipped with that engine, and I can say that they were indestructible! :bow: never, never had a problem!
and so fun to drive too

but I have never had a BMW, I'm sure it is an untiring engine too

ehm... maybe I'm off topic, if so I apologize


----------



## raggle (Oct 9, 2009)

Ariz said:


> ehm... maybe I'm off topic, if so I apologize



Citroens are never off topic with me 

I'm a fan of flat twins of all sorts - I blame my father who owned a couple of Jowett cars.
I also had a Velocette, not one of the four-strokes unfortunately but the Viceroy 2-stroke scooter.

Ray


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys,
I've been away for a couple of days. 
Off topic is always ok with me, you never know what gem of info may pop out at you.

I'll have a look at the Citroens when I get a chance.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Phil 
I have some BMW motorbike service manuals with that/similar engine .i could email them to you if that would help
regards Rob


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't want to hijack your thread Phil but if anyone has or knows where I can get any info on an AJS engine I am hoping to do a scale build over the next few YEARS...

Goo luck with your project and I will look on with interest to see how you go about it. I wanted a scrap engine but they are impossible to get......

Good luck

MM


----------



## gmac (Oct 11, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive.... 

http://www.classiccycles.org/1978/1999.html

I go here regularly for motorcycle manuals but the Vintage Motorcycle Art, Motorcycle Literature section are interesting to cruise thru. The Marine and Antique Engine sections are also interesting.

Good hunting...

Garry


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 11, 2009)

great site Garry 
many thanks for sharing :bow: :bow: :bow:

Regards Rob


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet Thm:

Thanks Rob, thanks Garry :bow:

Phil


----------

